# Who is selling at Long Beach Vets Stadium Sale?



## Cory (Jan 19, 2016)

I'm in space 25 and 26 this Sunday. Come buy to say Hi and grab a donut, Gratis! If anyone needs to bring something for someone else let's let them know now before it's to late, lol.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 19, 2016)

I will be next to Joe this month on the bicycle row as I call it with 2 spaces of good stuff this Sunday.... Bring some cash & let me know what you're after & if I have it - I'll try to bring it out ... Ride Vintage ... Frank


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 21, 2016)

As of today ... weather should be nice for Sunday ..Sunny with partial clouds & temps in the mid 60's .... Gathering more good stuff to bring after work ... Green Schwinn Panther complete - Shelby Americolor Peanut tank bicycle - Ladies green Hornet - Ladies red Breeze - clean - Schwinn pre & post war CYCLETRUCK parts ... Klaxon horns - Roadmaster spring fork - Colson Turkey wing chaingaurd - straight & green OG paint - Mead Balloon bicycle truss fork - repop Schwinn feather guard - Nice OG blue 1947 Schwinn fat bar fenderset in blue & more ....


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 24, 2016)

Donuts!?!?!!!
That means we are cruising thru the Donuttery on Beach Blvd.
Great donuts; and they're open 24/7....


----------



## Cory (Jan 24, 2016)

Hmmmmm


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 24, 2016)

Sittin here drinkin my coffee, readin CABE quotes, an lookin at pics....
Im ready.


----------



## jim empero (Jan 17, 2017)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> I will be next to Joe this month on the bicycle row as I call it with 2 spaces of good stuff this Sunday.... Bring some cash & let me know what you're after & if I have it - I'll try to bring it out ... Ride Vintage ... Frank



I need 26" drop stand. Do you have one?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 17, 2017)

jim empero said:


> I need 26" drop stand. Do you have one?




This post is nearly a year old. You may want to post in the wanted section to get a better response. V/r Shawn


----------



## higgens (Jan 17, 2017)

I got my spot rain or shine


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 18, 2017)

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/the-long-beach-socal-cycle-swap-picture-thread.88305/


----------

